# Html Bild in meinem Code nicht mitscrollen lassen



## SebiPuck (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
Seid Stunden versuche ich, ein Bild als Navibackground auf meiner Website zu verwenden.
Doch immer wenn ich position : fixed; verwenden will, wird das Bild nicht mehr angezeigt.


```
<img src="http://www.edelcraft.org/Bilder/navi.png" width="252" height="316" style="border: 0px; margin-left: -1620px; margin-right: 51px; margin-top: -22px; margin-bottom: 1px;" />
```


Ich hoffe, dass mir so schnell wie möglich jemand helfen kann. Wenn ihr mir mit CSS kommt, dann sagt bitte auch gleich dazu, wie ich dass dann in der php Datei verwirklichen kann.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
hierfür gibt es eigentlich im CSS den Befehl Background-Image.
Und CSS bindest du am besten als externe Datei in den Header ein, schreibst es direkt in den Header oder wie jetzt auch als inline-style. Dies ist aber meines Erachtens die schlechteste Variante da struktur und Layout nicht mehr von einander getrennt sind.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SebiPuck (1. Juli 2012)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> hierfür gibt es eigentlich im CSS den Befehl Background-Image.
> Und CSS bindest du am besten als externe Datei in den Header ein, schreibst es direkt in den Header oder wie jetzt auch als inline-style. Dies ist aber meines Erachtens die schlechteste Variante da struktur und Layout nicht mehr von einander getrennt sind.
> Viele Grüße



Sory wenn das jetz dumm rüber kommt, aber was soll ich nun in der php Datei eintragen, also wie 
sollte ich das Bild einbetten, habe schon alles versucht, nichts geht. Bitte um Hilfe in Forum eines HTML/PHP Codes....


Edit: Ich habe das Bild eingebettet. Es wird nur nicht angezeigt.......


----------



## Lime (1. Juli 2012)

```
<html>
<head>
   <style type="text/css">
      #picture {
         width:300px;
         height:300px;
         background:url('images/background.png'); //wichtige Zeile
      }
   </style>
</head>
<body>
   <div id="picture">
      Div mit Background.
   </div>
</body>
</html>
```

Mehr ist es eigentlich nicht...

(width + height sind nur da, damit der Div überhaupt angezeigt wird... Wenn er gefüllt ist, ist er sowieso zu sehen, kann also weggelassen werden.)


----------

